# Overturning the election



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Kelly Armstrong statement today..... :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

"Only the states have authority to appoint electors, in accordance with state law. Congress has only a narrow role in the presidential election process. Its job is to count the electors submitted by the states, not to determine which electors the states should have sent."

"The text of the United States Constitution, and the Twelfth Amendment in particular, is clear. With respect to presidential elections, there is no authority for Congress to make value judgments in the abstract regarding any state's election laws or the manner in which they have been implemented. Nor does Congress have discretion to disqualify electors based on its own finding that fraud occurred in that state's election. Congress has one job here: to count electoral votes that have in fact been cast by any state, as designated by those authorized to do so under state law."


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Welcome back Ken.
Hope she's wrong...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Gone for 2 months.

He is ND's House member. Signed that statement today along with others from different states. Trump will not steal the election. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Bye the way.....Pack got the Number 1 seed. How far will they go? :bop: :bop:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

I think they are playing well enough to get to the SB. The stars still must align though.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I would like to see Buffalo win it all. They are like the Vikes.....been there and lost every time.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ill be calling Armstrongs office, Hovens office, and Cramers office tomorrow urging them to join other republicans to contest the electoral college vote the same as democrats have done in the last three republican victories. If its ok for democrats its ok for reoublicans right? Many of the new not yet corrupted senators will contest. I wonder what the democrats or swamp republicans promised Armstrong? He sure isnt thinking like the North Dakota majority.
Whatever the truth is I dont have any faith in our elections anymore. Or the Americans who sell freedom for free crap.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Ill be calling Armstrongs office, Hovens office, and Cramers office tomorrow urging them to join other republicans to contest the electoral college vote the same as democrats have done in the last three republican victories. If its ok for democrats its ok for reoublicans right? Many of the new not yet corrupted senators will contest. I wonder what the democrats or swamp republicans promised Armstrong? He sure isnt thinking like the North Dakota majority.
> Whatever the truth is I dont have any faith in our elections anymore. Or the Americans who sell freedom for free crap.


But why don't you have faith in elections? All actual evidence points to there not being any significant issues with this election. Not fake hearing "evidence" presented where nobody actually has to tell the truth and only one point of view is presented, not just someone stating their was obvious fraud without any actual evidence.

You don't claim fraud in that many court cases, and lose that many cases if there is any shred of actual evidence. Over half of said cases being argued in front of republican judges. Quite simply it's impossible to lose that many cases in front of that many different judges if you have any evidence. I have said it before, whichever side was lying there needed to be some severe consequences. Looking at the results of the court cases and actually reading/listening to the transcripts from the actual court cases, there is zero doubt in the validity of the election as it has been called and that Trump is in fantasy land.

Contesting the electoral college by a couple of members of congress is lot different than getting numerous (100s) to sign on to a conspiracy theory. I fear in a year or two when everything on this election comes out it will have severe ramifications on the republican party in that they are basically being conspirators in an attempted coup against our democracy.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

After hearing Trump's phone call to the Sec of State(a Republican) in Georgia to find 11,000 votes to change the election. There is no doubt that he is trying to overturn the will of the people. 60 for 60 court loses leaves no doubt. He needs to shut up and live with it. Republicans need to find a new leader. Trump needs to fade away. His time is over.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> But why don't you have faith in elections?


 The censorship before the election and the medias refusal to cover all the news including Biden and his connections. Who was it that said if you mess with the intelligence agencies they have a thousand ways to get even. The America we knew has fallen. 
As for overturning an election you cant overturn what was stolen to begin with. Polls are over 70% of republicans think likewise. Harris will be ptesident by summer. You may have noticed I have sold three guns already. I am not going to let the gov give me $50. for a $1000 rifle and call it a buy back program. I am counting on them leaving my single shot rifles, my shotgun. and my muzzle loaders without hastle. I was trying to be humorouse when I sold my semi auto 9mm when I said come to y house with $600 cash, your covid mask on and no names. Guess what happened. I advertised one on bismanonline and it didnt last an hour. My wife will leave grandchildren jewelry, I wanted to leave them hunting guns. Unfortunately we now have people coming into power that prefer unarmed peasants to armed citizens.
Who. knows how bad the censorship will become. I have blocked and saved some internet conversation to show my grankids to show them why Americans lost their freedom. When they pass gun laws restricting beyond today we will have the tyranny that the founding fathers created the second amendment for, but the sheep will have pulled their covid masks over their eyes and ears.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The wacko in the White House has now threatened GOP lawmakers with support for the 2022 Primary challengers. Specifically that he would support SD governor against Senator Thune. He is pitting Republican against Republican. This is not the Grand Old Party of Lincoln.

Wake up Mr. President.....this is the real thing not a game show. :shake: :shake:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> The wacko in the White House has now threatened GOP lawmakers with support for the 2022 Primary challengers. Specifically that he would support SD governor against Senator Thune.
> 
> Wake up Mr. President.....this is the real thing not a game show. :shake: :shake:


I would hope so.

I wish he would have been able to do something about public education to stop the crap teachers are outting in the heads of childrrn.

Did you hear Biden call for unity? Were any democrats thinking unity and the American people when they tried for four years to overturn the 2016 will of the people?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Question will be....."how much more harm can this guy do in the next 2 weeks." :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Question will be....."how much more harm can this guy do in the next 2 weeks." :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


 You mean to the communist movement?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No....I mean towards Nazism.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken.... Welcome back. :beer:

I think the Packers have a good team.... but not to sure about the Defense... but will be interesting for sure. Can never count out Brees and Wilson for sure. Especially when the NFL will want Brees to win like when they beat the Vikings after Katrina... oke: oke: :rollin: Yep....my tinfoil hat wearing even goes towards the NFL... LOL

But back on topic....

It will be interesting what happens because many on both sides of this are unclear of what the roll is of Congress on this whole issue. Also if Trump pushes it all the way to the Supreme court. He keeps talking about wait until Jan. 6th.... so I am waiting to see if he has anything new or just the same rehashed stuff that has been shot down. Time will tell on this one. But with everything I have seen..... Biden will be in office and like Plainsman touched on.... how long will he stay in office before Harris takes over. oke:

But one thing for sure is that something needs to be done about the media/big tech censorship and the way they cover things. Sec 230 needs to be adjusted big time. Both sides agree to this.... but dont know how to do it or what to do.

Ken... you talk about "nazism"..... didn't hitler control the media and the information??? Who right now controls that.. oke: It isn't Trump. :bop:

But i will make a prediction right now.....Biden/Harris will blame anything wrong that happens in the next 4 years on TRUMP.... the media will fall right in line and do the same. Just like they did with Bush. Remember people were still blaming Bush for things when it was Obama's last year in office. They will follow that exact same play book. Now I will have to wait and see what they will blame on him.... to see if it is true or not. But just wait..... anything negative they will blame Trump. Anything positive they will say they did it.... like if the Vaccine does what we all hope it does.... they will claim the success of it. BTW.... Any president would take credit for it if they were in office... even if it was a new Republican... nobody wants to give Trump any credit for anything good. uke: :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> After hearing Trump's phone call to the Sec of State(a Republican) in Georgia to find 11,000 votes to change the election. There is no doubt that he is trying to overturn the will of the people. 60 for 60 court loses leaves no doubt. He needs to shut up and live with it. Republicans need to find a new leader. Trump needs to fade away. His time is over.


This is simply more untrue bs like you posted during the fake impeachment. I thought that woukd teach you a lesson. What you posted is out of context, and your interpretation is based on fallacy. Trump spoke about how many votes he woukd need to win in Georgia. Actually winning is not overturning. You missed a lot on two months. Did you forget we have a moderator from Georgia? Did you read his post? Dont be like Machi thinkibg he knows more about a state than a resident of that state. People like Macbi who only show for a month on election years are activist trolls.

Ken Im interested in how you think on Bidens gun control. Will you think its ok simply because you dont own a gun he is going after. or will you support your fellow hunters? I dumped mine and have a couple 30 round mags that slso fit a bolt action that I have. If things get close to being implemented Ill give them away while its still legal to do so. Ill make darn sure it a real conservative that I give thembto. Even though I have no skin in the AR15 fight I will continue to support people who use them.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I heard Trumps own voice on that 1 hour phone call he made to the Sec of State from Georgia. He will be having a press conference at 2 o'clock. We will have to see what he says.

I don't see gun control as a problem. We don't need to have armor piercing bullets that will penetrate police vests. I don't have a problem with forcing gun shows to mandate background checks. I had to buy a new deer rifle this fall. My 30-06 died on me. Had it for almost 50 years. Had a background check.

Chuck......Neither party controls TV channels or radio or newspapers. There are some that lean right and some that lean left. Ownership does that.

The Georgia elections tomorrow will be HUGE.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> This is simply more untrue bs like you posted during the fake impeachment. I thought that woukd teach you a lesson. What you posted is out of context, and your interpretation is based on fallacy


Sorry Plainsman but as a Conservative even I can see that Ken was correct and you are wrong. Biden won the state by 11,779 votes over trump. Trumps exact words were "*I just want to find 11,780 votes, which is one more than we have because we won the state*". Even I can see it was an attempt to change the election outcome. 
That kind of talk from the President could damage the election for senators for Georgia tomorrow which we desperately need to win.
If he talks about himself tonight at the rally it could get even worse. I can only hope he limits his talk to and about the two Republican Senators and not about himself.

Yes, I am a Conservative and voted for Trump both times but I won't turn a blind eye to stupidity and that comment from the President was stupid.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

From Rob Port.....Conservative columnist from Minot.....

Port: Republicans should resolve to move on from Trumpism

Why do so many Republicans want to model their party's future after a one-term president who is not conservative? Who accomplished very little in office aside from alienating vast swaths of the American public?

Beyond the obscenely self-serving way he has conducted himself in office, his most lasting legacy will likely be his unprecedented and completely unhinged efforts to overturn the election that cost him a second term (with an assist from many more Republicans than any rational person should be comfortable with).

Don't use the pandemic as an excuse. During Trump's first three years in office, before we all learned what COVID-19 is, our nation added $5.2 trillion in debt.

This is the model for your future, Republicans? This profane, profligate and petty sore loser? A man who campaigned on his ability to make deals and get things done only to break roughly 50% of his promises once in office, according to PolitiFact?

And yes, the national news media had it out for Trump, covering him far more aggressively with belligerence that was nowhere to be seen when Obama was in office, and that will undoubtedly evaporate as Biden takes over.

Yet still. Trump said he could handle those things. That he could overcome and implement an agenda Republicans could be proud of.

He sold us a bill of goods, my friends.

In Trump, Republicans picked a loser. It's time to move on and find a new way. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I think he is the end of the Republican Party being in power for the next 20 years. That scares me a heck of a lot more than Biden/Harris in the short term.

As far as Noem running against Thune, lol. She couldn't get within 10% of Thune in a primary and probably won't get re-elected for governor(she dang near lost this time). That she is a national darling right now goes to show that no one is actually checking into her and what she is doing. If she gets on a national stage it is gonna look like a SNL skit.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Chuck......Neither party controls TV channels or radio or newspapers. There are some that lean right and some that lean left. Ownership does that.


CORRECT.... But look at section 230 and who is putting up a fight right now. Like I mentioned Both parties see the problems... but only one party is wanting to do something about it. oke:

Remember 2016... it was RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA using social media to mess with an election.... then look what happened during this election with stories getting shut down or not able to be read, peoples accounts getting "banned" or shut down, etc.

IT HAS HAPPENNED IN TWO ELECTION CYCLES... but only one party wants to do something about it. The other is turning a blind eye. So again... what political party or its members are controlling the media.... It isn't Republicans.... it is Liberal people who are controlling the information we the people are getting.

Now about Trumps phone call.... More and more is coming out about how this is a total "HACK JOB" by the media. How they are using snippets to push a narrative. Even some liberals on social media are admitting this. Again I will wait and see what comes of it. :bop:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Got our $1200 from the Government. 1 good thing about Trump's final days.....Trying to get $2000 for each of us. A lot of people really need that. Electing 2 Democratic senators from Georgia will get it done. Long lines trying to get food. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Got our $1200 from the Government. 1 good thing about Trump's final days.....Trying to get $2000 for each of us. A lot of people really need that. Electing 2 Democratic senators from Georgia will get it done. Long lines trying to get food. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


Ken.... you are retired teacher.... correct? So what income have you actually lost because of COVID? If you say "investments"... well that is the nature of investments in the stock market... they can go up or down. But what INCOME did you lose.... you got a bump in SS plus the stimulus. There are people who are actively working or own businesses that are not getting a dime. I am one of them. There are people who made too much income last year but this year are not making anything that are not getting a dime because it is based off of last years taxes. Some of these stimulus checks are going to the wrong people!!! THAT IS AN ISSUE... and I am against Trump and all on this issue. :bop:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That's OK.....I haven't lost any income. But we are not rich. Way way under the $150,000 cutoff. So yes it would be nice..

You mean you couldn't use the money???? :huh: :huh:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck I agree this isnt free money, we will pay for it for years, and our grandchildren will be paying for it. I dont make it half way to the cut off, but I do think they pay more taxes than me yet they get nothing csnd I get it all. It feels good now, but thats how socialism seeps in. Does this bother anyone else that others who get nothing are paying for our stimulus?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Pay it back???? How about the 5.2 trillion Trump and the Republicans added to the deficit the first 3 years. And as I've said before.....Big reduction for the rich in his Tax cut 4 years ago. Did I get some? yes. It was supposed to trickle down....Yeah right....Any more jokes out there? uke: uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Both Cramer and Hoeven followed Armstrong and argued that the results of the election should be left in the hands of the states, not Congress.

In a lengthy statement, Cramer said that he could not "in good conscience cast a vote to disenfranchise millions of Americans" without "sufficient evidence or clear constitutional authority."

Hoeven added that, "The people of North Dakota do not want Congress to determine their vote, and we should not set the precedent by doing it for other states." :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Why was trumps phone call recorded???

POLITICO reported on Monday that Raffensperger's advisers had recorded his call with Trump, with one of them saying that " This man has a history of reinventing history as it occurs so it's nice to have something like this, hard evidence, to dispute whatever he's claiming about the secretary."

After Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) allegedly pressured Raffensperger to discard some legally mailed ballots in November, "we decided maybe we should do this," the adviser said of recording the president.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Pay it back???? How about the 5.2 trillion Trump and the Republicans added to the deficit the first 3 years. And as I've said before.....Big reduction for the rich in his Tax cut 4 years ago. Did I get some? yes. It was supposed to trickle down....Yeah right....Any more jokes out there? uke: uke:


http://goliards.us/adelphi/deficits/index.html

Excluding recessions or not, Republican presidents definitely have ran up the national debt exponentially more over the last 50 years. That they are deficit hawks is laughable.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Pay it back???? How about the 5.2 trillion Trump and the Republicans added to the deficit the first 3 years. And as I've said before.....Big reduction for the rich in his Tax cut 4 years ago. Did I get some? yes. It was supposed to trickle down....Yeah right....Any more jokes out there? uke: uke:


Im not rich, nor am I jealous of the rich like democrats are. The top 5% income people pay 90% of our tax burden. Everyone of us who worked for a sallary should be thankful that the rich shouldered the tax burden. If life was fair we would have to pay twice as much as we do. Maybe a 15% flat tax would bring some unity to this nation rather than constant bickering about shafting the rich some more. I feel guilty about it, but I guess there is nobody with that type of dignity left in America. To many want to live off the effort of others, and even publicly admit it.

If Trump was selling tickets to a sports event and guys with enough money were buying $1000 front row seats while you and I Ken could only buy $50 seats in the nose bleed section woukd you be angry Ken? Then ten days before the event the entire team came down with covid and the game is cancelled. Trump says not to worry he will refund ticket money. So he refunds the guys with the $1000 tickets $700 and the guys with the $50 tickets he refunds $300 (sort of lke earned income credits). So I would feel guilty, but it sounds like a democrat would be ticked because the rich guy got more. That the tax brake. The guy who pays a million in taxes should get more back than the guy who pays $10k in taxes. Why does anyone think differently?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> That's OK.....I haven't lost any income. But we are not rich. Way way under the $150,000 cutoff. So yes it would be nice..
> 
> You mean you couldn't use the money???? :huh: :huh:


Ken... you are correct.... the money would be nice. But there are people who are in the work force or not in the work force because of the state shut downs NOT GETTING A DIME. While people who are retired are getting the money. My 95 year old grandpa got a check. He has been out of the work force for 30 years. But there are people who are now out of work and not getting UNEMPLOYMENT because they are self employed or "contractor" type people who could use the extra money but are not getting it.

What I am saying is that what the Federal gov is doing is wrong.... the money shouldn't go towards people who are retired. They got the bump in SS money when Covid hit. It should go to people who have doors closed because of the state....ie: Restaurants, bar owners, etc. So they can keep afloat or hope to stay afloat.

In the town of Rochester MN.... there are 10 places that said they will not be able to re-open the doors. (I will wait to see if this is true or not). But those places employed 30+ people each. Now that is 300+ people not going to get back work.


----------

